# موت الجسد وموت الروح..



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2010)

موت الجسد وموت الروح..





​ 
وكما أن الجسد يموت ، إذا انفصلت عنه النفس التي تحييه ؛كذلك تموت النفس إذا انفصل عنها الله الذي يحييها . أكيد بأن النفس خالدة لا تموت ، لأنها حيّة وإن ميته. إن قول الرسول عن المرأة الشريرة ينطبق على النفس التي ضيّعت إلهها{لأنها ، وإن حية فهي ميته(1تيموثاوس5/6)

الله يحيا ، ونفسك تحيا ، إنما حياة الله ثابتة وحياة نفسك متغيرة . الله لا يربح ولا يخسر بل هو دائم في ذاته وهو كما هو: لم يكن بخلاف ما هو الآن ولا بخلاف ما سوف يكون . أما حياة نفسك فإنها بالعكس تتطورّ بألف شكل وشكل : كانت حمقاء ؛ وها هي الآن عاقلة.
 
كانت خاطئة وها هي الآن بارة ، تارة تنسي وطوراً تذكر ، تارة تتعلم وطوراً تقصّر ، تارة تنسى ما تعلمت وطوراً تتذكر ما نسيت: حياة النفس قابلة للتطور.

إن أدبرت عن الله كفرت به وإن قبلت إليه تبررت.

ألا تظن أن البارد يسخن قرب النار ويبرد متى أبتعد عنها؟

تلك هي حال النفس: إنها النفس ولو لم تكن حكيمة أو بارة ، إنها النفس ولو لم تكن تقية . كون النفس ولو لم تكن تقية . كون النفس نفساً شيء وكونها حكيمة ، بارة وتقية شيء أخر . من خلال أعمالها تظهر حية وإن لم تظهر حكيمة بارة وتقية.
 
إنها من خلال أعمالها تظهر حية كما تظهر أفضل من الجسد ، ولكن هل تظهر حكيمة ، تقية وبارة من خلال أعمالها؟

ألا يسير الجهال والكفرة والأشرار؟ ألا يعملون وينظرون ويتكلمون ويسمعون.

ولكنها متى إتجهت إلي ما ليست هي ، وإلي ما هو أسمي منها ، وإلي ما قد خرجت منه ، فإنها تأخذ الحكمة والبر والتقوى التي بدونها وإن وجدت تعتبر ميته ، ولم تحي من الحياة التي تحيا منها هي عينها بل التي يحيا منها الجسد.

حياة النفس ليست من مبدأ حياة الجسم ذاته . في الواقع . إن النفس أفضل من الجسد ، لكن الله خالقها أفضل منها.
 
ولو كانت النفس حمقاء ، خاطئة ، شريرة ، فإنها تبقي للجسد حياته. لكن بما إن الله حياة لها كما هي للجسد حياة تقوّية وتجملّه وتخدم أعضاء عليه هو أن يكون في النفس ، لكي يقدم إليها الحكمة والبر والتقوى والمحبة.


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2010)




----------



## happy angel (31 مايو 2010)

> *لك هي حال النفس: إنها النفس ولو لم تكن حكيمة أو بارة ، إنها النفس ولو لم تكن تقية . كون النفس ولو لم تكن تقية . كون النفس نفساً شيء وكونها حكيمة ، بارة وتقية شيء أخر . من خلال أعمالها تظهر حية وإن لم تظهر حكيمة بارة وتقية.*​




*ميرسى كليمووو موضوع جميل

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## amselim (31 مايو 2010)

> وكما أن الجسد يموت ، إذا انفصلت عنه النفس التي تحييه ؛كذلك تموت النفس إذا انفصل عنها الله الذي يحييها .


متى 46:25فَيَمْضِي هؤُلاَءِ إِلَى عَذَاب أَبَدِيٍّ  وَالأَبْرَارُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ».
شكرا لمن منحنا الحياة الابدية بموتة الكفارى بدل ان نموت نحن بسبب خطايانا فننفصل عن اللة الى الابد

شكرا للموضوع الرائع​


----------



## سور (31 مايو 2010)

كثيرون يعتقدون انه يحيون لانه مازال فيهم نفس
ولكن الحقيقه انهم اموات فى ذواتهم لبعدهم عن اللله
موضوع رائع جدا كليمو
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## bent almalk (31 مايو 2010)

*موضوع  اكثر من رائع

الرب يبارك حياتك كليمو
اسم يسوع نصلى​*


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (31 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع كليمووووو
مشكور على الموضوع الرائع
"الم أقل لك أن أمنت ترين مجد الله"
(يو 40:11 )
الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## العراقيه (1 يونيو 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (1 يونيو 2010)

وكما أن الجسد يموت ، إذا انفصلت عنه النفس التي تحييه ؛كذلك تموت النفس إذا انفصل عنها الله الذي يحييها . أكيد بأن النفس خالدة لا تموت ، لأنها حيّة وإن ميته. إن قول الرسول عن المرأة الشريرة ينطبق على النفس التي ضيّعت إلهها{لأنها ، وإن حية فهي ميته(1تيموثاوس5/6)

شكرا جدا للموضوع الرائع أخى كليمو

الرب يبارككم ومجهودكم الجميل جدااا

​


----------



## kalimooo (2 يونيو 2010)

amselim

مرورك اسعدني جدا

جزيل الشكر الك

وسلام الرب يحفظك


----------



## kalimooo (2 يونيو 2010)

سور

مرورك افرحني كثيراً

جزيل الشكر الك

وبركة الرب ترافقك


----------



## kalimooo (2 يونيو 2010)

bent almalk

جزيل الشكر لمرورك الرائع

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (3 يونيو 2010)

نور وسط الظلام

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (3 يونيو 2010)

العراقيه

مرورك اسعدني جدا

جزيل الشكر الك

وسلام الرب يحفظك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرا عال موضوع الطيب
مودتي​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2010)

مرورك اسعدني جدا اخي النهيسى

جزيل الشكر الك

وسلام الرب يحفظك


----------



## Madeleine (4 يونيو 2010)

شكراً كليمو على الموضوع والرب يبارك خدمتك .


----------



## ماجو2010 (4 يونيو 2010)

موضوع رااااااااااااائع

يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك حياتك
:big29:​


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

موضوع قيم ومفيد وجدير بالقراءة والمتابعة
ميرسي اخي وربناا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2010)

Madeleine

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسى كليمو موضوع جميل

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## kalimooo (12 يونيو 2010)

مونيكا 

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

